# Iron bacteria or Eisen Bacteria



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

my only exp this iron bacteria is in the remediation end of water quality. we normally see a bloom of this when we do O2 injections feeding the bacteria and causing a bloom we treat these blooms with hydrogen peroxide or bleach neither of which i would recommend in a aquarium, all i could suggest is to reduce surface agitation and increase subsurface movement to prevent it from clumping on the plants and looking unsightly 

hope this helps


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the same film joetee, I just chalked it up to being an issue with co2. I also dose Fe in my tank but with Flourish Fe liquid.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It's not just bacteria. Bacteria are there, but there are other things that make uo the film also. I have tanks without any surface movement that do not have it and have lots of Fe dosing.

Material accumulates at the water-air interface of all natural water bodies to form a surface film. The interface is a dynamic environment, so surface films are altered by water movements, solar radiation, and biological processes. These films consist of a complex of organic matter and microorganisms. This can reduce O2 diffusion and CO2 loss.

This might be good or bad depending............

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I've worked real hard for about 4 months to rid my tanks of this scum. I even completely tore down my 50 and did a real heavy vacuum of the substrate. Bleach dipped my plants. etc. And still it came back within a week.
The only thing that seems to work is using a surface skimmer which I would rather not use. I'd rather fix the problem rather than put a band aid on it.

I am really starting to believe that this scum is from my water supply. I'm on city water so maybe it might be my old house water pipes. This is why I believe it might be iron bacteria. At least the last two photos of the link below looks exactly the same as my tanks.
http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/2007/06/as-we-can-see-in-this-article-algae.html

Joetee


----------



## IrishRover (Dec 4, 2008)

I am with plantbrain on this one. Its a natural film that forms on most bodies of water. In my current tank, I don't use co2 and I don't use ferts, but I still have it. I have broken it up well by using duckweed though. I also have a snail that loves the film, moves accross it. I have chocked it up to the break down of plant matter. If I learn anything I will pass it on.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

My tank developed a similar film, though lighter than in the photos, since my massive fish killing experience. It's either a result of that, or it's been there all along and the mollies were eating it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, rediculous dead thread bump, but this came up when I searched for eisen bacteria. I have had this bio film on my tanks for a while, and always assumed it was just the normal protein film, but I have had a hard time getting my red plants to be red recently, and have been slowly upping my Fe dosing (plantex) Could this bacteria be using my iron faster than my plants can get it, causing them to stay green? I placed an order for a surface skimmer a few days ago (finally, I have been meaning to order one for a couple of years now). I'm hoping this will increase my O2 levels as well as increasing light penetration. Should this increase my chances of getting red plants if I keep lighting, fert dosing, and CO2 levels the same?

Joe, I think that there may be something in our water as well.


----------



## theredben (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't think you guys understand, this is a natural part of a complex aquatic ecosystem. Your options include: surface agitation via a bubbler at night, or a powerhead aimed at a the surface, large amounts of paper towels weekly, or just living with it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I know. I've got a surface skimmer on the way...

I'm just wondering if these bacteria are depleting my tank of iron, or if that's even possible...


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

CL said:


> Ok, rediculous dead thread bump, but this came up when I searched for eisen bacteria. I have had this bio film on my tanks for a while, and always assumed it was just the normal protein film, but I have had a hard time getting my red plants to be red recently, and have been slowly upping my Fe dosing (plantex) Could this bacteria be using my iron faster than my plants can get it, causing them to stay green? I placed an order for a surface skimmer a few days ago (finally, I have been meaning to order one for a couple of years now). I'm hoping this will increase my O2 levels as well as increasing light penetration. Should this increase my chances of getting red plants if I keep lighting, fert dosing, and CO2 levels the same?
> 
> Joe, I think that there may be something in our water as well.


Hey CL,
I didn't have any surface scum for years until about the start of this thread. I have tried everything to rid my tanks of it but only failed. So know I have been using surface skimmers ever since. They are cheap and do a really good job. I don't use them on my filter, but instead use a small power head. I don't think it is related to Iron but I could be wrong. On one of my tanks I stopped dosing iron and csm+b for a few months and only added regular Flourish and Kno3 to try and experiment to rid a tank of algae. Now I dose all E.I. heavy and noticed there is a big decrease in the algae but I still have the surface scum if I turn off the surface skimmer for a couple days. I bet it is something in the Lexington water.
I only wish we can find a good cure for this darn stuff.
Joe


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Joetee said:


> Hey CL,
> I didn't have any surface scum for years until about the start of this thread. I have tried everything to rid my tanks of it but only failed. So know I have been using surface skimmers ever since. They are cheap and do a really good job. I don't use them on my filter, but instead use a small power head. I don't think it is related to Iron but I could be wrong. On one of my tanks I stopped dosing iron and csm+b for a few months and only added regular Flourish and Kno3 to try and experiment to rid a tank of algae. Now I dose all E.I. heavy and noticed there is a big decrease in the algae but I still have the surface scum if I turn off the surface skimmer for a couple days. I bet it is something in the Lexington water.
> I only wish we can find a good cure for this darn stuff.
> Joe


Yeah, I used to not have it either, back when my plants would turn red. I started getting it maybe 2.5 years ago (whenever I bought my first ADA tank). I always thought it was because my tank was open top, but the ones with tops also get the film.
It's pretty annoying.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I also get it on my 10 gallon which I don't add anything but water changes. I also fill a 52 gallon rain barrel and add Prime and use this for my water changes in my three tanks and it gets it too and the only thing that gets in the barrel is new water and Prime.
Joe


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Alrite heres where Im at right now with this...Dont know if it helps or not..

When I got my first live plant (about 3 months ago) I got java moss...Put it in my old tank and it was great for about a week until I wanted a real plant...So i pulled it all out and put it in a bowl of water in my bedroom where it has sat for the past almost 3 months..Since then, the surface of the water in this bowl has developed this eisenbacteria on the surface.

Now, in my new tank, I just put some shrimp in and wanted to give them a place to hide...Took a little bit of my java moss out of my bowl, rinsed it off very well, and put it in my tank...

The next morning my tank surface looked like an oil slick. I siphoned it off..looked great. 5 hours later it was oil slick city again. Increased the surface agitation, and it just pushed it away from my filter outlet. 

This morning I removed the 'tainted' java moss from my tank and siphoned off the surface. Its almost 12 hours later and its still as clear as glass. 

The little tiny clump of java moss seemed like it was what was pumping out this crap the whole time.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sure the stuff will come back in the morning 
You're really lucky if it doesn't. I'm sure that the moss did transfer it, though.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I will vouch for mollies, I just hate em.

The scum goes away a day or two after a good sized water change.
But is it bad? Does it not help keep cO2 in and O2 in during the day?

I have have plenty of current, so O2 at night is never an issue, even if there is a scum layer. A surface skimmer helps IME. But keeping shrimp out of the filter can be an issue then.




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I figured it was from me putting my hands in the tank and my bodily oils were causing it. I also have quite a bit of surface agitation via Koralia 1 and it is still there. It is sort of annoying but I don't find it harmful at all.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

bsmith said:


> I figured it was from me putting my hands in the tank and my bodily oils were causing it. I also have quite a bit of surface agitation via Koralia 1 and it is still there. It is sort of annoying but I don't find it harmful at all.


This scum comes in my tank once in 2-2.5 months....and its a clear indication for me that its a time to clean filter......Been said and done with Filter it goes away! This might be just in my case....what do I know???


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yep, me too joraan. Just had the slick a few days, cleaned filter and replaced floss, did weekly water change, slick gone and hasn't come back.


----------



## tigerbarb420 (Aug 15, 2004)

I had this stuff in my most recently setup 50g tank. The problem was solved by aiming my filter output to cause more surface agitation, as well as the addition of a powerhead aimed lightly at the surface. I run my co2 24 hours and this does not seem to interfere with my co2 levels, as the drop checker always reads 30 ppm.


----------



## seand5018 (Aug 20, 2013)

I know this is a ridiculously old thread but I'm reviving it because I was having an issue with this and this is the one I found googling.

My daughter had actually noticed the film first and asked me about it. I have fairly recently set up naturally planted tank - i.e. Miracle Grow Organiic Choice right out of the bag (not mineralized) ammended with a little bit of red potting clay from the art supply store but planted very heavily right from the get go. The soil is capped with black Eco Complete.

Had some issues but not unexpected ones early on - like high initial ammonia that rapidly turned to high nitrites but then took a while for the anerobic filter bacteria to catch up but then when they finally did kick in (with the help of a little Tetra Safe Start bacteria boost) the tank zeroed out on ammonia, nitrites and nitrates almost immediately - basically because the plants are sucking up everything in terms of ammonia or nitrates and nitrtites not hanging out long because (I think) of some anerobic activity under the gravel.

Anyhow thats where I have been now for bit (once the nitrates cycled into nitrites it was basically an instant cycle from then on and I added fish) but I have had a bit of an issue with brown diatoms and now with anerobic bubling frum under the gravel. I'm sure its a combination of lots of nutrients from the unmineralized potting soil and lots of silica in the gravel. The brown diatoms are very easily vaccumed out with a partial change and from what I read not to be unexpected - plus some octocinclus help a little.

But I did have this white film eisen bacteria thing and one day I came home and the fish were all at the top gasping for air. I had just done a big water change the night before to suck out a little brown diatom and to move a couple plants around more easily so it was unexpected.

Did the basic tests, ammonia, nitrates and nitrites all zero as before (because the plants are sucking it all up) but the white film (which I assume is bacteria feasting on some sort of lipid/plant protien gunk) was there and it was I believe limiting air exchange and starving the fish of oxygen - even though I have been running an airstone full time to oxygenate and help keep the diatoms at bay.

So no ammonia/nitrites, recent water change and an airstone running and tank full of plants - but still the fish were oxygen starved and gasping at the surface. And this white film did not even seem particularly thick.

Anyway it was as simple a mater of angling the spray bar return up toward the surface a little to increase agitation and break up this bacteria film and within 5 - 10 minutes the fish were all no longer gasping for air but swimming around happily as they normally do.

It was both a huge freak out - and also the simplest fix possible.

The lesson of this being - if you have this white film - don't ignore it - increase your surface agitation to break it up IMMEDIATELY.

Even just a slight adjustement to your surface agitation will break it up enough that it sinks back down into the tank and your fishs' access to oxygen will be restored.

Even a thin film like this will however severely impact oxygen exchange in your tank if you ignore it, potentially seriously harming your fish.

Anyway, just wanted to pass this on to others who might be experiencing this same phenomenon.


----------

